# WTT until 2017!



## twickywabbit

Anyone else in the same boat? Would love to have buddies to chat with.

I am WTT due to educational and financial reasons.


Come join the list and support one another on this wait. :hugs:

*[T][T][C] {2017} * 

*January*:happydance:
twickywabbit(#2!)
fxmummyduck(#2!)
ProudArmyWife(#3!)
Icecreamtwist (#1!)
MissMummy2Be

*February*:happydance:
littlesteph(#3!)
dcm_mw12(#2!)

*March*:happydance:

*April*:happydance:
30mummyof1(#4!)

*May*:happydance:

*June*:happydance:
Mamoosca
sherwood (#1!)

*July*:happydance:
Lozzielaula(#2!)

*August*:happydance:

*September*:happydance:

*October* :happydance:
vickyandchick(#2!)
charliekay(#3!)

*November*:happydance:

*December*:xmas12:

*Undecided*:flower:
dakotadawn aka ddawn215(#1!)
tverb84
Lucky4Tine

:kiss: 2017 TICKER :kiss: 
https://lt3f.lilypie.com/AuOJm5.png


----------



## tverb84

Right now I have no clue when I'll have children. :shrug: My brother and his girlfriend are expecting their first in July so I'm looking forward to becoming an aunt!! :happydance: At least I'll have experience with babies when I have my children.


----------



## littlesteph

Most likely be February time, my youngest turns 3 and will start nursery


----------



## fxmummyduck

My lo will turn 3 Nov 2016 so will start trying January 2017 for #2!

In some ways I can't wait to be TTC and in other ways I look at lo and want him to stay a baby a bit longer, so I don't want to wish my time away!


----------



## Mamoosca

June 2017 - Honeymoon baby! :D


----------



## ddawn215

WTT for #1 here. I had another account on here for years, but I stopped logging in for a while and cannot for the life of me remember my login information!

Either way, FH and I are engaged for 2016. Waiting for financial and educational reasons just like many of you ladies. I'm done with school, and I have an amazing career and I make pretty decent money. He, on the other hand, is finishing up school and working part time. Not ideal, obviously. We need him to be set in an actual decent job before we can even purposely attempt anything. I'm thinking 2017 or 2018 for us! We'll be 24 or 25 by then.


----------



## dakotadawn

I figured out my login information! Yay!


----------



## twickywabbit

Yayyyy, I added you all :flower:

If you want me to add anything next to your names like if it will be your 1st, 2nd, or 3rd(etc) baby then let me know.

I'm glad I am not the only one in for a little wait!


----------



## littlesteph

can I get 3rd added to mine please


----------



## twickywabbit

Gonna bump this just in case anyone else wants to join and is WTT till 2017 :)


Uodate, meh I'm getting broody, family members are having babies recently and a couple of my friends just had their babies and it's hard especially when people keep asking you "So when are YOUUUU going to have another?" Ugh. Oh well.


To make the wait easier, I signed up for a monthly subscription box and it's for your "time of the month" and it comes with your choice of tampons or pads(brand of your choice), jewelry, makeup/beauty products, and chocolate. :rofl: Anything to make me feel better.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Good idea! Wondered what happened to this thread!!

Yes feel the same, getting broody and brought up the subject with hubby again and there is no way our date is shifting :(

Love the idea of treating yourself every month!


----------



## MissN8

twickywabbit said:


> Gonna bump this just in case anyone else wants to join and is WTT till 2017 :)
> 
> 
> Uodate, meh I'm getting broody, family members are having babies recently and a couple of my friends just had their babies and it's hard especially when people keep asking you "So when are YOUUUU going to have another?" Ugh. Oh well.
> 
> 
> To make the wait easier, I signed up for a monthly subscription box and it's for your "time of the month" and it comes with your choice of tampons or pads(brand of your choice), jewelry, makeup/beauty products, and chocolate. :rofl: Anything to make me feel better.

Hi there I am wtt summer 16 but would like to join too please? All my bnb buddies have moved on. I've been waiting years. Where do you get the box from hope you don't mind me asking?


----------



## twickywabbit

MissN8 said:


> twickywabbit said:
> 
> 
> Gonna bump this just in case anyone else wants to join and is WTT till 2017 :)
> 
> 
> Uodate, meh I'm getting broody, family members are having babies recently and a couple of my friends just had their babies and it's hard especially when people keep asking you "So when are YOUUUU going to have another?" Ugh. Oh well.
> 
> 
> To make the wait easier, I signed up for a monthly subscription box and it's for your "time of the month" and it comes with your choice of tampons or pads(brand of your choice), jewelry, makeup/beauty products, and chocolate. :rofl: Anything to make me feel better.
> 
> Hi there I am wtt summer 16 but would like to join too please? All my bnb buddies have moved on. I've been waiting years. Where do you get the box from hope you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...



Of course you can join! :kiss:Welcome!

and I got my box from here 


https://www.swaagbox.com/index?code...1f25930&source=dashboard#sthash.dTyO9WhU.dpuf



They are called TOM Boxes. :) I thought it was a neat idea, AF started yesterday and my box will be delivered by tomorrow! Perfect timing haha.


----------



## sherwood

Woohoo, a 2017 thread! That makes it feel closer! :happydance:

Can you put me down for June 17 please? It'll be number 1 for us!


----------



## MissN8

I've been on bnb 3 years and still another year to wait looking back time has gone quick enough but sometimes it didn't feel like it!


----------



## tverb84

I've been a member for two years already.That went by fast!


----------



## sherwood

I feel like time is passing at a fairly leisurely pace, but then I see that some of the ladies who were on the WTT board last summer either have their babies or are just about to - then I realise that time is actually flying by! :)

I expect time will fly for me when we hit the 12 month countdown. I'll probably freak out!


----------



## dakotadawn

I've been on bnb for 4 years now and we might have another 4 to go... Some days he says, "all I need to feel ready is a bigger home and a stable career," but in the same breath he will say "our one year old cat will probably be 6 or 7 before we have kids". Men.


----------



## MissN8

Hows everyone doing? Anyone any nice plans during the wait and will this be your first???


----------



## dakotadawn

First! No plans, really... getting married next october is really our only plan.


----------



## MissN8

dakotadawn said:


> First! No plans, really... getting married next october is really our only plan.

oh very nice, that will keep you busy planning the wedding. are you having a traditional wedding?


----------



## Flip flop

Can I join here? I have been waiting to try for baby no.2 for a year already. Have only recently been agreeing dates with dh (the waiting is all down to him) at first he agreed in 2 years, but now I've got him down to before the end of 2016 as long as I go back on the pill until then (my own idea of a condition). So it will more or less be 2017 im guessing.


----------



## MissN8

This will be my first and we are doing up the house in the meantime while we wait.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi :wave: may I join? 
I'm hoping we will be joining the ttc train in December 2016 or January 2017 for our third and final baby. It feels like forever away but I will hopefully be busy next year finishing up my Nursing degree.


----------



## RoseArcana

I'm waiting til after our wedding in April 2017. DF hasn't 100% agreed but he can't see why we can't. Will be 2nd.


----------



## sailorsgirl

We are hoping to try beginning of 2017, would be 2016 but hubby is deployed for the most of the year. Will be number 3 for us. We have an almost 4 year old and a 2.5 year old now. Xxx


----------



## RoseArcana

sailorsgirl said:


> We are hoping to try beginning of 2017, would be 2016 but hubby is deployed for the most of the year. Will be number 3 for us. We have an almost 4 year old and a 2.5 year old now. Xxx

So sorry for your loss :angel: x


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Hi everyone! :wave: 

OH and I are WTT till around January 2017 for our first LO :cloud9: I invite anyone here to visit my journal :flower:


----------



## MissN8

Welcome icecream! So what's your plans during the wait? I've been waiting years and while it's been tough it's gone fairly quick looking back. 

How's everyone else doing? Any plans over Christmas?


----------



## Icecreamtwist

Our plans are to save as much as we can, OH has to finish 2 months of apprenticeship mechanic course in March to become a licensed general mechanic, and we are also looking into opening our own auto repair shop! Lots of things to come :) I love how everything is unfolding for us, we are very grateful and feel blessed!


----------



## vickyandchick

Hi everyone:wave:
We will be waiting till October 2017 at the earliest, in that time we plan to move home, save some money and DS will turn 3 then so we will have the age gap we wanted :D


----------



## MissN8

Hi Vicky I think 3 is a nice age gap too!


----------



## Icecreamtwist

I love your plan Vicky !! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

April 2017 earliest for us, so its a 2018 baby!


----------



## vickyandchick

Thanks ladies, just hope it all works out :D


----------



## RoseArcana

30mummyof1 said:


> April 2017 earliest for us, so its a 2018 baby!

We could end up being TTC buddies :) x


----------



## Lozzielaula

Hey there! 

Can I join in? I just had my first little one at the start of November, and now I am WTT for #2, probably July 2017 before we start TTC!


----------



## charliekay

Can I join, we will be ttc #3 in October 2017 seems like ages away x


----------



## Louise88

We have decided that once my implant has done its 3 years and needs taken out by doctors We will be trying for our 3rd, so February 2017 is when it will be taken out however not sure whether to wait until May 2017 before actively trying as I want to try and avoid another December baby lol It will be perfect time for us as both children will be at school (well ds nursery but full time school once number 3 is learning to walk lol) when number 3 is born. I'm very excited but very very broody at the minute so 2017 seems far to long away.

This will be my final baby though as an agreement with oh I will get my tubes tied after our 3rd baby but hoping he'll let me donate some eggs first though lol


----------



## twickywabbit

Hello! Welcome all! I'm pretty sure I added everyone who gave me a date if I missed anyone I apologize and let me know. :flower: 

How's everyone? I'm still broody! Lol. 2 of my best friends are pregnant and another friend is also. My brother in law just had his twins in October so I am feeling a little left out and down about the whole WTT thing. But oh well.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for the add, will be no'4 for me. 
hard waiting when you are broody for sure, haven't got to that point yet this time but felt it waiting for no'3.


----------



## twickywabbit

This will be my 2nd and most likely my last (at least biologically, I still would love to adopt) and I'm really chomping at the bit to start ttc because DD will be 4 this August and I dont want a huge age gap but it is what it is.

But hey its almost to the 12 month countdown (hopefully nothing changes) for me!


----------



## 30mummyof1

my eldest was almost 6 when No'3 came along and he's been amazing with her. He loves her to bits and its a relationship i hadn't seen before, as in when no'2 came along he wasn't at all interested and no'2 loves no'3 but still not like 1 and 3. Hope that helps with the waiting x


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Could i be added to January please waiting until after we get married &#55357;&#56845; will be #3 for me and #4 for OH &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Lucky4Tine

Hello Ladies! 

I'd love to be added to Undecided 2017 :).

I've finally graduated and started my career in September, while my husband will be finishing Uni next spring. Technically, I'd like to start TTC late 2016, after our honeymoon in the summer, but we'd like to have our student loans paid off first (which should be gone in December, that's the goal at any rate!), so we might delay.


----------



## RoseArcana

Can I be removed from the list please? No longer posting on here. Good luck to you all x


----------



## dcm_mw12

Hello everyone&#128075;I'll be trying for #2 in February 2017 due to financial & educational reasons as well.


----------



## charliekay

We can all officially say we are ttc next year :happydance:


----------



## vickyandchick

charliekay said:


> We can all officially say we are ttc next year :happydance:

So exciting isn't it! Although makes my stomach lurch a little at the thought:haha:


----------



## twickywabbit

RoseArcana said:


> Can I be removed from the list please? No longer posting on here. Good luck to you all x


You've been removed, good luck to you too! :flower:


----------



## twickywabbit

So :witch: showed her ugly face bright and early this month. At least I can say the prevention is working. :haha:


It's 6am here and I just got done putting tweaks on our 2016 budget/ savings plan. :coffee:

What's everyone else up too?


----------



## tverb84

Watching 2 Broke Girls.Love this show!


----------



## Louise88

well we are definitely trying for a 3rd next year! we have agreed to starting middle of April so will hopefully have a 2018 baby 3rd and last :thumbup:


----------



## xjessibabyx

Hi everyone can I please join? I am mega broody and would have liked a close age gap between my daughter and number 2 but we are saving for our wedding abroad whichs 27th July 2017 so playing the waiting game hehe let's hope the wedding planning distracts me lol x


----------



## mm962

I'm going to jump in on this too :happydance: I definitely need people to wait with! 
There is a small chance I may be pregnant this month, but if :witch: comes next Monday then it's back on the pill for me and I'll be waiting until December 2017! But I would be absolutely thrilled to see :bfp: :winkwink:
One year and ten months (but who's counting?) seems SO LONG but it makes the most sense in regards to my education... 
What have you ladies found to help pass the time?


----------



## dcm_mw12

To pass the time I've been working my butt off, that seems to make the months fly by. I'm also going back to school.


----------



## skperreault

Please add me to Feb 2017 for baby #1! It cant come soon enough.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I should probably unsubscribe from this thread as I'll be trying in May/June! Good luck to all you ladies trying in 2017 :)


----------



## twickywabbit

I'll add you and good luck fxmummyduck! I will still add people to this thread if people want but I will be removing myself from the list because suprise I am ahem expecting :blush:


----------



## fxmummyduck

Wow!!!! Huge congratulations!!! That's awesome news!! What's the story? :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats!


----------



## twickywabbit

Well long story short, the pill failed on us :haha:. It's a happy suprise though! Thanks!


----------



## 30mummyof1

oops!


----------



## dcm_mw12

twickywabbit said:


> I'll add you and good luck fxmummyduck! I will still add people to this thread if people want but I will be removing myself from the list because suprise I am ahem expecting :blush:

Congratulations &#128578;


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## toffee87

Wtt number 2, I was fine waiting until my sil became pregnant by accident (she has a 6 month old). A switch has been turned on haha. Looking at about May next year. I started a new job in Feb, so want to make sure my contract is renewed. And I'd like my son to be starting school when I go back to work to cut costs of childcare.


----------



## MommyPrice

Hi! Hope I'm allowed to join this group :D I'm a mom to four boys - 4 years, 2 years, and twin 4 month olds!

My first was a surprise, whereas my other three boys were conceived with Clomid due to my PCOS. I love them dearly, but I cannot help but feel that perhaps my daughter is elsewhere, just waiting to be found! So, we are hoping to "adopt" a donated embryo and become pregnant next year. We wouldn't mind actually adopting a child, though I was surprised with how expensive it is!

Hope you all are doing better than me with being broody!


----------



## smile7060

Mamoosca said:


> June 2017 - Honeymoon baby! :D


ME TOO!!! We are planning to have our wedding MAY/JUNE. and I told OH that I wanted a honeymoon baby last week and that it wasn't exactly up for debate.. lol he agreed. Im really relieved. :flower::flower:


----------



## charliekay

Wow congratulations :) 

I'm really struggling with the wait, I'm super broody at the moment and there seems to be pregnant people EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## chamomiletea

August 2017 here!

We get married this year and OH has agreed to start late 2017. This will give us enough time to get our finances in line and I want a spring delivery so August is the target! Obviously it may not happen right away but that's the plan. So excited!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

July 2017 for me. We were actively trying, but have put it on hold to save for our wedding


----------



## shadowlove

Hi!

I dont even know if we will ever be trying for a third, but here is to hoping! 

May I join in the meantime just to keep my broodiness in control by venting somewhere?


----------



## 30mummyof1

I am no longer wtt. Decided 3 is enough :haha:


----------



## LittlePeople

Hi :)
Can I be added to April 2017 please :)


----------



## shadowlove

Please put my name down for December. Hopefully by then we have decided. lol


----------



## charliekay

I've booked a holiday to try help keep me occupied while waiting! Roll on May 2017 lanzarote here we come! &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## hmcx

Hoping to try next year. 
Husband hasn't quite come around to the idea yet. He thinks one is enough, but after a close friend announced they were having no 2 I realise I want a 2nd. 
I'm 33 this year. And my baby girl is going to be 6, so I need to get a move on. 

Just a few things to get in order first, I suffered with Pna/pnd with my first, so I need to feel like I'm more prepared and ready this time.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Me now! Fiance changed his mind! We are going to TTC end of Jan or beginning of Feb! We want to TTC then because fiance wants our first one to be born in between his birthday(September 28th) and mine (October 20th).


----------



## vickyandchick

Can I be moved from October to August please, we've decided to move ttc forward a couple of months:dance: We should be trying end of July/early August!


----------

